# Been To Morritt's Tortuga Club Lately?



## penguin (Mar 3, 2008)

If you've been to Morritt's Tortuga Club and Resort (RCI #2082) the older of the two side by side properties in Grand Cayman, could you post on your experience.  Am considering resale purchase of a 1 BR unit here.  Any and all comments appreicated from this newbie.  Thanks!


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 4, 2008)

penguin said:


> If you've been to Morritt's Tortuga Club and Resort (RCI #2082) the older of the two side by side properties in Grand Cayman, could you post on your experience.  Am considering resale purchase of a 1 BR unit here.  Any and all comments appreicated from this newbie.  Thanks!


It's just fine, I was there last November.  MFs are a little high but it's a nice place and resales are cheap.  I saw a 1BR OF MTC go for $600.


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2008)

*Also, Morritt's Seaside and Grand*

Thanks for the info.  Any comments from others?  Would also appreciate information on Morritt's Seaside and Grand.  Do I understand correctly that if you check into one you can use the resort amenities from any three, and that sometimes there are upgrades at check-in to the better properties?  thanks again.


----------



## jadejar (Mar 4, 2008)

You may use the amenities from all three no matter where you are staying.  If you are buying a 1-bedroom poolside, that is what you will get - no upgrade.  There are currently some lack of inventory issues with the ocean front units.  A plus about 1-bedroom poolside is there are so many of them that you do not have problems reserving the dates you want.  These units are a little worn, but we just paid a special assessment for them to be refurbished this year.  Check out http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php before you buy.  There are a lot of upset owners right now, but mostly thoses that bought from the resort.  Lots of improvements are being made, even now from Ivan, but not at a fast enough pace for many owners.  pm me if you have more questions


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 4, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> It's just fine, I was there last November.  MFs are a little high but it's a nice place and resales are cheap.  I saw a 1BR OF MTC go for $600.




I track every sale at the Morritts on eBay, and have done so for the last year and a half or so. Show some patience and you will get a one bedroom for $100 or less WITH NO DIFFICULTY AT ALL. There is ALWAYS ANOTHER at this resort, especially for studios and one bedrooms.

Incidentally, I am at Morritts starting this Sunday (Mar. 9, 2008) for a week. Any other TUGGER's there then???


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 4, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> It's just fine, I was there last November.  MFs are a little high but it's a nice place and resales are cheap.  I saw a 1BR OF MTC go for $600.



Heck, just check out this ebay auction:

330213940012


One bedroom poolside sold for $1.00 on Feb. 26, 2008. Patience, Patience, and you will get a VERY GOOD DEAL at this resort.


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks for the Morritt's Info...Keep the Love Coming!!*

I just want to state again how impressed I am with the members of this organization/group. I put in this inquiry on the Caribbean site and have received numerous public messages and private messages (content of a sensitive nature) to give me the "inside scoop" of the resorts in question. These days, time is so precious and giving of our time is the best gift we can give one another. So, I appreciate the time of everyone who has responded to me. I can only hope that some day I will do the same for another savvy newbie on this site!


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2008)

*Are Morritt's Seaside Units Deeded Vs. Right to Use?*

I've seen a few listings for Morritt's Seaside and they stated Deeded rights.  My online closing company says she's done lots at Morritt's which were all RTU but she's not sure if it's different at the newest Seaside Property.  Does anyone have information?  Please post here or im me privately.  Thanks again.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 4, 2008)

penguin said:


> I've seen a few listings for Morritt's Seaside and they stated Deeded rights.  My online closing company says she's done lots at Morritt's which were all RTU but she's not sure if it's different at the newest Seaside Property.  Does anyone have information?  Please post here or im me privately.  Thanks again.



Right to use.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 5, 2008)

I stayed at a 2 bedroom poolside unit over Thanksgiving '07.  It's not luxurious by any means but the unit was well maintained.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 5, 2008)

*Resort is nice*

Morritts is a nice resort, the poolside units got a decent refurb after the Hurricane and will be completely redone this year.  I would hesitate about the Seaside buildings until all the construction is done.  There are more owners then there are units and there is an inventory issue with the Seaside units. 

Morritts Grand is really the nicest, but also the most expensive.  There are many people that are very unhappy and I think that just about any Morritt's unit is a great buy right now.  At some point I think the prices will click up, there are just so many owners who will dump at a significant loss.  The MF are high and it is always prone to Hurricane danger, but we own at Morritts and we are not going to sell the unit.  It trades well with RCI, as long as you get a Jan-April week.  Also, you may be able to purchase a unit with a bonus week attached.  Just be sure you want to keep with the MF because they are not going to be going down.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 5, 2008)

Take a look at this one, Penguin:

eBay 190203715311 - it's a one bedroom oceanfront unit, offered at a starting price of $199.00. I'd take oceanfront over poolside anyday, and pay more to get it too.

Also consider this one:

eBay 290211765687 - it's a 2 bedroom penthouse oceanfront unit, at $512.00 as I write this. My guess is that it will sell for more than $1,000, but less than $2,000. 

While we're at it:

eBay 310027225238 - another 2 bedroom penthouse, at $1,027.00 as I write this.

and:

eBay 320220563192 - another 2 bedroom penthouse, at $199.00 as I write this

And finally:

eBay 290209492638 - an oceanfront 2 bed townhouse SOLD on March 3, 2008 for $1,561.00

AS you can see, there is ALWAYS another. Do yourself a favour and buy an oceanfront unit. I own four weeks there, and much prefer the ocean view to the pool view.

Best of luck.


----------

